# keeping bucks together?



## Kate (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a 3 year old buck, he currently lives with two of our horses but I was hoping to get him another goat companion, I don't want any babies at the moment so I was hoping to get another male but I'm worried they won't get along as he's not used to living with other goats and he's quite territorial  is it possible that two males can get along? would this be more likely if the other male was castrated? would it be better to get another dairy goat or perhaps a smaller breed such as a pygmy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is hard to say.

Sometimes they do well, while other times they may be dominant over the other, he may hurt him.

Putting too young of a kid in with him may not be good even if it is a wether. He may hurt him as well. Unless there is an escape area for the kid to get into and the big guy can't. It can also be a creep feeder so the younger buck or wether can get away and eat. But don't get one too young if you are to do that. 

He should be of the same size so he can fight for himself. 
But then too, you may have to separate the 2 because the one is getting hurt to badly. 

There are times they won't get along and head bash or the dominant male will mount the other all the time. That is a normal occurrence but can be bad for the mounted. The buck can do damage. 

As I said, so hard to say. But trying is the only thing you can do.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Usually, a wether makes a great companion for any buck. But buck-buck pairs depends on the individuals involved. At the moment, I have 1 pen that has a 7 year old Nigerian Dwarf buck, a 4 year old LaMancha buck, and a 1 year old Nubian buck together. Another yearling Nubian buck is penned directly next to them. He was jumping the pen that the other bucks are in, so he's in a smaller, but taller pen for now. Then I have another pen with a yearling Nigerian buck, 2 Nigerian buck kids born this spring, a Nubian buck born this spring, and 2 LaMancha bucks born this spring. Everyone penned together gets along just fine, and if I had a pen big enough, I'm sure I could put everyone together. 

But, when I tried to introduce a yearling Boer buck this year, his temperament was so bad, that someone was going to get killed. He went into solitary confinement far from the other bucks and was sold within the week. And my first buck was a really sour-tempered LaMancha who could not co-habitate with other bucks, but he did love his wether friend.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree that it depends on the buck. I have 2 that get along decently and 2 that are total jerks! Even then the two that half way get along just all of the sudden one or the other will slam the other and start a total war so mine all live by each other but their own pen


----------

